# a few 240sx questions



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I am thinking about buying a 92 240 and I want to know some stuff...

First question. How long does the automatic last if its well kept up and not jurked around.

How hard is it to convert it over to a stick? 

How many horsepower does it have? 

It has 128k on it and light paint fade, how much should I offer for it? 

I think that is all for now. I will think of some more later. Thanks for yalls help!


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

A long time. Expensive, but not hard. 155 brake horsepower. $2,000.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I got money to convert it over, but im gonna wait until the auto goes out. Just trying to get the old woman to sell it to me for 2000 is gonna be the hard part.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Biscuit said:


> I got money to convert it over, but im gonna wait until the auto goes out. Just trying to get the old woman to sell it to me for 2000 is gonna be the hard part.


Old woman? How much does she think it's worth? If you're really keen, you might go up to $2500. Act really nice and innocent.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I only got 2000 to spend, for now. I just need something reliable to get me around. But I think if I haggle around long enuf I can get it for 2000. I will finally get on her nerves and she will do it.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Biscuit said:


> I only got 2000 to spend, for now. I just need something reliable to get me around. But I think if I haggle around long enuf I can get it for 2000. I will finally get on her nerves and she will do it.


If you're looking for a reliable car, go hit up the B14 threads. The 240 is not known for reliability. I can certainly tell you this firsthand.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Yea...my 89 Sentra used to lose rotor buttons and the timin chain skipped a link every now and then. 

Whats so unreliable about the 240?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> If you're looking for a reliable car, go hit up the B14 threads. The 240 is not known for reliability. I can certainly tell you this firsthand.


Its not known for reliability to crazy kids that pound the hell out of it "drifting." The guy who sold it to me didn't drift, maintain it well, and its purring like a kitten after 123,000 miles. The engine bay even looks clean.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Im not going to use it for drifting. I just something efficient to get me around and pick up women.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Yeah, they are reliable cars if they're taken care of... Mine still runs like a champ and it has just recently rolled over 180,000...


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Yea from what I hear, it has very good reliablity. Its just the automatic is what worries me. I mean, a lot of japenese car makers cant make a good automatic tranny but can make a damn good manual tranny. 

I just found out that her husband drives the car and we all know that most 60 year old men take good care of their cars. This guy is always makin sure his cars are in tip top condition. So for 2000 and some TLC, this car should get me over 230k miles.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

bridrive55 said:


> If you're looking for a reliable car, go hit up the B14 threads. The 240 is not known for reliability. I can certainly tell you this firsthand.


I haven't had any problems with mine.... :fluffy:


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I think he meant when you use it for drifting...


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Biscuit said:


> I think he meant when you use it for drifting...


well, in your case it might run like a champ, if it was taken care of, but a lot of people are just getting their s13s from people, and the drifting craze is already dying out, so a lot of the cars are beaten to hell and back, dont worry about the one you want, unless the old lady is a closet drifter.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> I haven't had any problems with mine.... :fluffy:


OMG, Opie rose from the grave. 

The 240SX is statistically an unreliable car. The numbers speak for themselves, bII. Don't try to attribute 240SX design flaws to "drifters." Drifting didn't ruin my timing chain. Drifting didn't make my water pump leaky. Drifting didn't destroy my power steering pump. Poor design is the flaw in all three cases. 
I'm not hating on 240SX's. I love mine. I just won't recommend one for a daily driver, and will correct people when they assume that it's a reliable car. It is not.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> I haven't had any problems with mine.... :fluffy:


What about all those coilpacks you shot because of a bad ground? There is no problem-free 240SX. Even my 1997 motor has it's problems.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i still think its a reliable car as long as the timing chain guides are replaced.that is a very poor design even nissan acknowledged.

besides my clutch having some messed up feathering points i havent had any problems with this 240...but the paint looks like ass lol


----------



## Startours7 (Nov 30, 2004)

My 240 is the most relible car I have ever owned. Almost 195,000 and it has never left me on the side of the road. Water pumps are maintence items I'm on my third as of 180,000 but compare that to my mom's Z28 witch kills water pumps every 40-50,000 mi and nissan is doing good. Only none maintence thing I have ever replaced was a fuel pump at 190,000 mi, and I don't know of another company that makes changing a fuel pump so easy. It took more time to go to the store and get the part then it did to change it.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I still think if i can get at LEAST 80k out of it with no MAJOR problems, it will do me fine. I probably wont have it that long anyway. So if the old lady hasnt had the timing guides replaced, should I do it? I just hope this car doesnt eat timing chains like my 89 Sentra. I had to replace the timing chain every 25k and it rattled like a bitch. And I mean like a loud ass diesal. I have heard diesals quieter than my Sentra. All I have to say is, as long as this thing doesnt eat chains like my Sentra, I'll be more than happy to buy this car. Water pumps, power steering, and fuel pumps are the least of my worries, otherwise an easy fix because I have the equipment and tools to do it. Some cars of the same models are different. My friend had an 89 Sentra like mine and he had issues like mad and I had none except for the timing chain. I guess it just depends on how you treat and take care of your car. I dont know though. The old ladies husband is a true car lover and he does all the required maintnence at the right times. Ill ask her whats all been done to it and ill give yall input and then yall can tell me what I need to do before I really start thinking its a reliable car.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

My KA24DE has been better, but I have yet to see how it will handle the 12psi I'm about to shove down it's throat... I feel sorry for the thing, but it's not like I'm going to beat it to smithereens. I drive like an old woman myself. 
Every other car that any of my friends have ever owned, save for my Taurus SHO and my friend's DSM, have been far more reliable than my 240. My buddy's 1997 BMW has been more reliable than my 240 by far. I don't know, maybe I just got the Friday car.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well thats an unfair comparison.... a 97 bmw? if that things not running like a champ the owner should be smacked for fucking up his car....i want a bmw someday when i can have multiple cars  ( oldschool m3)


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I guess finally when the motor croaks out then Ill shove a SR20DE(T) in it and sell it for twice what I paid for it lol.


----------



## S13slide (Apr 8, 2005)

I got my 93 240sx for 1800.clean red paint 150K miles on it. Tell that old lady 1800 or nothing. :thumbup:


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Naw...cant do that. I have already offered 2000 for it. Plus it has been WELL taken care of. 

Anyway, I asked her husband about it. He said he hasnt done much do it. I asked him about the timing guides, he said they have NEVER been replaced. Then im like...uh oh, I need to get this car before it tears up. I also did hear this rattling noise on a good hard take off. But then it would quit after about 2 seconds. I couldnt figure out what it was. Its a strong runner I do know that. I could imagine what it could do with a stick. woo that thing will flat spin a tire, on a wet road of course. It kinda likes to goto one side for some odd reason. Vettes do that too. So what does everybody think of the rattling sound?


----------



## 240droptop (Nov 28, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> A long time. Expensive, but not hard. 155 brake horsepower. $2,000.



the conversion isint expensive if you do the work yourself if you go to a mechanic get ready to fork out money!


----------



## z31-84 (Dec 27, 2004)

yea to do a auto to manual swap will be very expensive maybe around 2k with all the parts... but this car is not just for driving around pikin up gurls, there is barely any space in the back seat... think harder before you buy this car.... but yea the swap will cost you a fortune if you not doin it urself... hope you chose the right decision


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Well I have decided not to do the conversion. I just dont have the money and time. Space is no concern for me. I aint gonna pick up tons of girls...surprisingly, I dont have time for that either. I am going to be working full time this summer to pay for this car. 

As for the timing guides, should I get them replaced immediately when I buy it? How hard is it to do it?


----------



## sleeeper93 (Apr 14, 2005)

Biscuit said:


> Well I have decided not to do the conversion. I just dont have the money and time. Space is no concern for me. I aint gonna pick up tons of girls...surprisingly, I dont have time for that either. I am going to be working full time this summer to pay for this car.
> 
> As for the timing guides, should I get them replaced immediately when I buy it? How hard is it to do it?


 hey i've got a 93 240sx with the stock 2.5 i just changed the timing chain and all , you can get a kit from advance auto for under 300.00 and do it youre self , mine really did'nt need it , but it made a little noise , and the water pump was going out on it , so what the hell , i was half way there , so i went for it , took about half a day to do it . oh by the way it got a little over 207,000 mile miles on here , it runs great the comp. is around 150 psi on all four cyl.


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

> It kinda likes to goto one side for some odd reason. Vettes do that too. So what does everybody think of the rattling sound?


Umm the one side thing is prolly from the spider gears only spinning one tire. Or wieght in the car can cause that. The 240sx has very little wieght in the rear and will spin all day.

Also the rattle... is it from the engine bay or under the car? It could be as simple as a heat shield.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Kelso said:


> well thats an unfair comparison.... a 97 bmw? if that things not running like a champ the owner should be smacked for fucking up his car....i want a bmw someday when i can have multiple cars  ( oldschool m3)


Sorry, complete typo. It's a 1977 BMW. Lol....
My friend Aric drives an E36 M3. That car is the BALLS.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Chris90FB240sx said:


> Umm the one side thing is prolly from the spider gears only spinning one tire. Or wieght in the car can cause that. The 240sx has very little wieght in the rear and will spin all day.
> 
> Also the rattle... is it from the engine bay or under the car? It could be as simple as a heat shield.


What are you talking about, the 240SX has very little weight in the rear? It's almost 50/50 weight balanced.


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

dont see how that is but ok.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

It's a very well balanced car.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I think it was comin from under the hood. Its not a loud rattle and not a quiet rattle. As long as its not coming from the engine itself Im ok with it...it doesnt rattle that long anyway. I have seen people complain about some of the things that the S13 240 does. I really like the way the car rides and drives. I just want something that will get me from a to b safely and reliably. If I get this car...it will be better than that P.O.S. 89 Sentra I have. :fluffy: 

I really appreciate everybodies advice and info. It has helped me out alot. Thanks!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

the tires are probably having the wrong pressures or its out of alignment....or if its just a slight pull to the side dont worry about it cause it could just be the road itself...

the rattle could be the exhaust heat sheild maybe? or maybe even an exhaust leak which has a tapping sound

and yes the E36 is awesome....theyre so rare and expensive as fuck for the age...


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I know the car is a bit out of alignment, it shakes just a tad bit going down the interstate. Ill check into the tapping sound..no problem.

I have been reading about HICAS. What does it stand for and what is the benefit of it? All I really know is that its 4 wheel steering. Just those 2 small questions answered would make me more than happy.

Edit: I did a search which answered my questions completely. Now all I have to do is find out if this car has HICAS or not. I didnt look for a HICAS button/light. But here is another question: How much will the HICAS system make the back tires turn when the steerin wheel is turned really sharp?


----------



## SpikeMike240 (Jun 6, 2005)

Yea, just so you know, usually when cars get old things start to go out. water pumps going out is not all to unheard off when you have over 100k miles depending on how you drive. I've had two 91 240SX and put over 170k miles on them, in LA with some long hard drives and in some hot weather, keep them whel oiled, change the oil and replace any sensors or old parts and go out and your 240SX will treat you very kindly, as compared to my ford and chevy experiences, i would say this is a very damn reliable car hands down.


----------



## 240drifter (Jun 26, 2005)

Biscuit said:


> I am thinking about buying a 92 240 and I want to know some stuff...
> 
> First question. How long does the automatic last if its well kept up and not jurked around.
> 
> ...


It lasts a long time, its very east to convert to a stick, my friend is doing the same thing on a s14, it has 155hp and 156 lbs. tq., um bout 2K.


----------

